# Introducing Piper!



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

...in case there was any doubt before, we decided to take an official stand on the "we're totally crazy" front and put down a deposit on a new puppy this past weekend. Wasn't planned, at ALL, but for a long time now my "utopia" dog has been a merle long coat Chi and when I stumbled across this one, I really just could not walk away. She comes home to us on May 12, so now we have an agonising four weeks to wait! I have some small concerns in the very back of my head about Finley, but I think with some time he'll hopefully grow to love her. I'd like for them to become BFFs because poor Fin really needs someone to play with - he has so much energy, and he tries so hard to play with Gizmo but Gizmo just won't have it. It's sad to watch actually. So, fingers crossed!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

She is gorgeous. "gonna' be a LONG 4 weeks! If you can, bring home a towel that you have rubbed over Piper, and bring it to Finley. Make a big deal over it. Have it in his bed maybe. Give him treats on it etc. If the pup is not local, maybe have the breeder send a small piece of fabric that has been rubbed on Piper?


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

OHMYGAWWWWDDDD ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤
How do I find a merle Chihuahua?!??!!!!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!
I'm sure it'll be hard to wait for this beauty. 
Hopefully they'll get along lol they have to!!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Got a new pic from the breeder - ears are up!

IMG_0304


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww congrats, what a cutie!! These tiny dogs are addictive. :lol:
And it's so sad about Finley desperately wanting a friend but your other dogs not being interested. lol Hope they get on well, it would be great for both of them.


----------



## kstewart61 (Dec 10, 2019)

How is the new pup doing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

